# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  امکان شرکت مجدد دانش‌آموزان در امتحانات نهایی برای ارتقا و ترمیم معدل فراهم شد.

## Janvaljan

مهدی نوید ادهم دبیرکل شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش در گفت‌وگو با فارس، با  تشریح جزئیات جلسه نهصد و پانزدهم شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش اظهار داشت: در  این جلسه که با حضور وزیر آموزش و پرورش برگزار شد، اعضای شورا نسبت به  فعالیت‌های آموزش و پرورش از جمله ضرورت توجه جدی به آموزش زبان و نظارت بر  فعالیت‌های جاری و ثبت‌نام در مدارس به این وزارتخانه تذکر دادند.

وی  با بیان اینکه ۲ مصوبه در جلسه دیروز شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش به تصویب  رسید، گفت: تدوین آیین‌نامه تطبیق شرایط دانش‌آموزان نظام جدید آموزشی در  پایه نهم، اولین مصوبه این جلسه بود.

نوید ادهم ادامه داد: برای آن  دسته از دانش آموزانی که در سال جاری در پایه نهم تحصیل کرده و نمره قبولی  نیاورده اند یا ترک تحصیل کرده یا کسانی که سال‌های قبل پایه نهم را  گذرانده‌اند، با توجه به اینکه در سال آینده تحصیلی پایه دهم و یا همان سال  اول متوسطه دوم را نداریم در نتیجه در پایه متناظر به همان پایه قبلی در  نظام جدید ادامه تحصیل خواهند داد.

دبیر کل شورای عالی آموزش و  پرورش خاطر نشان کرد: اگر شرایط سنی دانش‌آموزی اقتضاء کند، در پایه نهم  جدید ادامه تحصیل خواهد داد و اگر شرایط سنی اقتضاء نکند در سیستم آموزش  بزرگسالان یا آموزش از راه دور با رعایت ضوابط و مقررات به تحصیل خود ادامه  می‌دهد.

*وی در خصوص مصوبه دوم جلسه شورای عالی اموزش و پرورش گفت:  با توجه به قانون سنجش و تحصیل دانشجو مصوب مجلس شورای اسلامی و مبنا قرار  گرفتن سوابق تحصیلی دانش‌آموزان، شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش موافقت کرد که  دانش‌آموزان بتوانند یک بار برای ارتقاء و ترمیم نمره خود به صورت داوطلب  آزاد امتحان مجدد بدهند.

نوید ادهم افزود: این موضوع به این معناست  که اگر یک دانش‌آموز در امتحان نهایی نمره پایینی گرفته باشد، چون مبنای  کنکور قرار می‌گیرد، اجازه دارد یک بار دیگر امتحان بدهد و اگر نمره‌اش  بالاتر شود به سازمان سنجش نمره بالاتر وی ارائه می‌شود.

**

http://alef.ir/vdch-wniv23n6md.tft2.html?289560








*

----------


## ata.beheshti

یعنی میشه من معدل 14 امو بکنم 20؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟وایییییییییییییی  یییییییی خدااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااا

----------


## ata.beheshti

عاغا یکی بگه راسته دروغه...الان باس چیکار کنم کجا برم چطور همزمان کنکور+امتحان تشریحی بخونم ...کمک کنیددددددد

----------


## Forgotten

این خبر توسط فارس نیوز هم تایید میشه 

دبیرکل شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش در گفت‌وگو با فارس: امکان شرکت مجدد دانش‌آموزان در امتحانات نهایی برای ارتقای معدل فراهم شد

----------


## ata.beheshti

یکی نیس بگه باس چیکار کنیم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
خیلیا که معدل کمه الان برا ما مثل معجزه میمونه.....

----------


## artim

اینجور باشه طرف نمیخونه میگه تو ترمیم جبران میکنم

----------


## Dayi javad

ینی واس دیپلم مجددم ک کسی گرفته نمرش پایین ممکن دوباره امتحان بده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## artim

> ینی واس دیپلم مجددم ک کسی گرفته نمرش پایین ممکن دوباره امتحان بده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


اره

----------


## Dayi javad

> اره


به نظرت بهتر نمره های رشته تجربیمو بهتر کنم 

یا 4 تا نمره ی انسانی ک تو تجربی تاثیر داره؟
یا با همون نمره های پایین انسانی ک تاثیرش کم شرکت کنم؟

----------


## ata.beheshti

> اینجور باشه طرف نمیخونه میگه تو ترمیم جبران میکنم


artim یه سوال داشتم...من الان پشت کنکوریم و معدل هم بده....کی میتونم شرکت کنم؟آیا ما شامل میشیم؟

----------


## artim

> به نظرت بهتر نمره های رشته تجربیمو بهتر کنم 
> 
> یا 4 تا نمره ی انسانی ک تو تجربی تاثیر داره؟
> یا با همون نمره های پایین انسانی ک تاثیرش کم شرکت کنم؟


خب ترمیم تجربی کنه بهتره واسش

----------


## ata.beheshti

منی که معدلش کمه و پشت کنکوریه باید خوشحال باشم الان؟.....ببخشید بخاطر سوالات عحیبم خخخخخ

----------


## artim

> artim یه سوال داشتم...من الان پشت کنکوریم و معدل هم بده....کی میتونم شرکت کنم؟آیا ما شامل میشیم؟


ببین اینها در حد حرفه مثل همون برداشته شدن کنکور بخوای منتظر اینا باشی زندگیت نابود میشه
یا دیپ مجدد بگیر یا با همون دیپ ات بخون برا کنکور

----------


## Dayi javad

> خب ترمیم تجربی کنه بهتره واسش


اینکار ریسک !! 

همون 4 تا عمومی انسانی رو بخونم فک کنم بهتر باش تو دروس عمومی هم واس کنکورم خوبه!


البته حالا بزار ببینیم امکان این قانون هس یا نه

----------


## ata.beheshti

> ببین اینها در حد حرفه مثل همون برداشته شدن کنکور بخوای منتظر اینا باشی زندگیت نابود میشه
> یا دیپ مجدد بگیر یا با همون دیپ ات بخون برا کنکور


کنکور فرق میکنه ولی امتحان تشریحی چیزی نیست که بزرگسالان ثبت نام کن امتحان بده....

----------


## dow

> نه آنچنان بهتر نیست
> این جور که بچه ها میگن درصد خوب تو کنکور بزنی
> بدون تاثیر از 20ش بهتره
> البته من نمیدونم این رو


به قول دوستان بهترین دیپلم برای رفتن به پزشکی دیپلم انسانی هستش که کم ترین تاثیر رو در زیرگروه یک داره.واز ترمیم دیپلم تجربی به صرفه ترهستش

----------


## ammir

> به قول دوستان بهترین دیپلم برای رفتن به پزشکی دیپلم انسانی هستش که کم ترین تاثیر رو در زیرگروه یک داره.واز ترمیم دیپلم تجربی به صرفه ترهستش



خب از یه جنبه اره مثبته 
اما از اون ور باید بشینی کلی درسایی که به هیچ دردت نمی خوره رو بخونی و وقت بگذاری
اما اگر ترمیم کنی ... هم معدلت بالا رفته هم اون مطالب خوندی به درد کنکورتم می خوره 

ولی کلا درگیر معدل پعدل نشید 
اگر از 30 بیشتر شده تاثیر معدل اون وقت منم میام بریم دیپ مجدد ترمیم مجدد و ...  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## maryam2015

سلام بچه ها کسی نمی دونه کی میخوان این ترمیم نهایی ها رو برگزار کنن ؟؟؟لااقل من بدونم تشریحی بخونم یا تستی هییییییییییییییییی :Yahoo (117):

----------


## dow

> سلام بچه ها کسی نمی دونه کی میخوان این ترمیم نهایی ها رو برگزار کنن ؟؟؟لااقل من بدونم تشریحی بخونم یا تستی هییییییییییییییییی


علیکم بهتر هستش شما تستی بخونید البته این نظر شخصی من هستش چون احتمال اینکه امسال برگزار کنن احتمالش کم هست ولی تو این کشور هیچی رو قطعی نمیشه گفت.برای این میگم تستی بخونید که چون حداقل 60٪ کنکور بستگی به درصد هایی داره که میزنید. :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Mostafa7

من نفهمیدم چی شد . الان من امسال امتحان نهایی دادم  . یه درسی رو که 18 شدم میتونم دوباره امتحان بدم یعنی ؟

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> عاغا یکی بگه راسته دروغه...الان باس چیکار کنم کجا برم چطور همزمان کنکور+امتحان تشریحی بخونم ...کمک کنیددددددد


امسال که من بعید میدونم.اینا فعلا کلنگشو زدن.تا بیان حوزه و مصحح و ... اماده کنن دست کم 1 سال طول میکشه ینی طبق نظر خودشون احتمال زیاد واسه 96 عملی میشه نه 95

----------


## Orwell

از قدیم گفتن " نقد رو بچسب نسیه رو ول کن "
قابل توجه دوستانی که میخوان دیپ مجدد بگیرن ؛
شک به دلتون راه ندین
همین دیپ دومم از دستتون میره

----------


## Un-known

من همم 20 شد غیر عربی 19 زبانفراسی 19 زبان انگلیس 19.5 ترمیم کنم این سه تارو ؟

----------


## ata.beheshti

بابام رفته بود آموزش و پرورش گفتن بخشنامش شاید مهر ابلاغ بشه و برسه دستشون گفت ب احتمال زیاد امسال برگزار میشه....البته این گفته ناجیه 4 تبری بودا شاید شهر ب شهر نظر ب نظر فرق کنه

----------


## ata.beheshti

> من همم 20 شد غیر عربی 19 زبانفراسی 19 زبان انگلیس 19.5 ترمیم کنم این سه تارو ؟


داری مارو مسخره میکنی؟

----------


## Un-known

> داری مارو مسخره میکنی؟


نه والا جدی جدی میگم ! 
میترسم تو رتبه های خیلی پایین جابه جاییش زیاد باشه .
کسی از دوستان اطلاع نداره ؟
جدی میگم باور کنید قصد بدی ندارم.

----------


## Blue.sky

> دوستان اگه میشه بگید من چی کارکنم؟؟؟یه جورایی میشه فهمید که این طرح واسه95نیست..من هم فارق التحصیلم باید امسال حتمابرم دانشگاه....فقط هم داروسازی 
> دینی19/5 
> زبان فارسی17/75  
> ادبیات افتضاح 
> عربی19/5
>  زبان18/25 
> فیزیک17/75 
> شیمی19 
> ریاضی19/25 
> ...



دوست عزیز متاسفانه چند هفته ای هست که تو انجمن هرکی به بقیه توصیه دیپلم مجدد میکنه مشاوری زبده حساب میشه ! 
حتی اونایی که درباره معدل بقیه رو راهنمایی میکنن  از بعضی چیزا خبر ندارن وقتی هم گفته میشه که حرفات نادرسته کار به فحاشی میکشه  البته بنده هم قصد تعریف از خود ندارم منم مثله بقیه ... 
این دو درس شما نمیتونه باعث نرسیدن به هدف شما بشه چون بقیه نمرات شما خیلی خوبه که خیلی ها آرزوشو دارن .
حالا تصمیم با خودتون هست که تو کدوم جو به کارتون ادامه بدین .

----------


## highdreams

> دوست عزیز متاسفانه چند هفته ای هست که تو انجمن هرکی به بقیه توصیه دیپلم مجدد میکنه مشاوری زبده حساب میشه ! 
> حتی اونایی که درباره معدل بقیه رو راهنمایی میکنن  از بعضی چیزا خبر ندارن وقتی هم گفته میشه که حرفات نادرسته کار به فحاشی میکشه  البته بنده هم قصد تعریف از خود ندارم منم مثله بقیه ... 
> این دو درس شما نمیتونه باعث نرسیدن به هدف شما بشه چون بقیه نمرات شما خیلی خوبه که خیلی ها آرزوشو دارن .
> حالا تصمیم با خودتون هست که تو کدوم جو به کارتون ادامه بدین .


مرسی از پاسختون درسته....به خاطر ضریب این 2تادرس هم معدلم اینقد پایین اومده...آخه امسال میگن تاثیرش میشه 35 درصد...از طرفی هم فقط داروسازی میخوام بخونم...اونم شهرخوب....یه جورایی دارم دیوونه میشم...اصلا نمیدونم چی درسته چی غلط

----------


## Blue.sky

> مرسی از پاسختون درسته....به خاطر ضریب این 2تادرس هم معدلم اینقد پایین اومده...آخه امسال میگن تاثیرش میشه 35 درصد...از طرفی هم فقط داروسازی میخوام بخونم...اونم شهرخوب....یه جورایی دارم دیوونه میشم...اصلا نمیدونم چی درسته چی غلط



احتمال اینکه تاثیر معدل 35 بشه خیلی کمه ولی تا 30 درصد محتمل هست ( طبق گفته معاون سازمان سنجش ) ولی خود رییس سنجش آموزش و پرورش اواخر خرداد گفت برای کنکور 95 هم تاثیر 25 درصد هست !
این دو درس شما کاملا قابل جبران هست مخصوصا چون داروسازی میخوایین(حتی  تهران) اگه زمین رو بالای 30 بزنین خیلی خیلی کمکتون میکنه .

----------


## highdreams

> احتمال اینکه تاثیر معدل 35 بشه خیلی کمه ولی تا 30 درصد محتمل هست ( طبق گفته معاون سازمان سنجش ) ولی خود رییس سنجش آموزش و پرورش اواخر خرداد گفت برای کنکور 95 هم تاثیر 25 درصد هست !
> این دو درس شما کاملا قابل جبران هست مخصوصا چون داروسازی میخوایین(حتی  تهران) اگه زمین رو بالای 30 بزنین خیلی خیلی کمکتون میکنه .


مرسی...حق باشماست...تو پیام قبل هم گفتم منصرف شدم...من الآن برم هندسه2رو بخونم که چی بشه؟یا تاریخ انسانی رو؟بجای این کارها برم درس خودمو بخونم...برای نهایی هم اشتباهم همین بود...همه میگفتن ماافتضاح دادیم من هم با خودم میگفتم پس من چقدر خوب دادم...امااز آخر همه18و19شدند...اون موقع هم دچار همین جاشیه های الکی شدم که جز ضرر هیچی نداشت...بی نهایت ممنون باعث شدید به خودم بیام...خیلی زده بود به سرم امروز!!!

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

الان منی که نمراتم بالای 18 هس برم امتحان بدم؟؟ البته من کم خوندم که اوناروشدما ولی میترسم همونام نشم! ینی کمتر شه نمرم

----------


## highdreams

> الان منی که نمراتم بالای 18 هس برم امتحان بدم؟؟ البته من کم خوندم که اوناروشدما ولی میترسم همونام نشم! ینی کمتر شه نمرم


دوست عزیز هنوز چیزی معلوم نیست....اصلا معلوم نیست این طرح امسال اجرا میشه یانه...ضمنا نمرتون هم خوبه...خودتونو درگیر نکنید

----------


## nasser5190

سلام
از اموزش و پرورش شهرمون پرسیدم گفتن که هنوز چیزی نیومده

اصن یه وضی!

ناامید شدم :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Majid-VZ

*معدل دیپلم هم ترمیم می‌شود*

عصر دوشنبه، شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش یک تصمیم مهم گرفت. جلسه عصرگاهی این شورا تا دیروقت ادامه یافت به همین علت تصمیم مهم آنها روز گذشته به اطلاع رسانه‌ها رسید.

تصمیم این است: دانش آموزان برای ارتقای معدل خود می توانند بار دیگر در امتحانات نهایی شرکت کنند.
اهمیت این تصمیم را کسانی که قصد شرکت در کنکور دارند و به واسطه نمره های ضعیف خود در برخی دروس سال سوم متوسطه شانس کمتری برای قبولی دارند، بخوبی درک می کنند. درواقع این تصمیم جدید شانس دوباره ای به گروهی از دانش آموزان می دهد تا با تلاشی مضاعف، ضعف در برخی دروس را جبران و بار دیگر در آزمون نهایی آن شرکت کنند.
طبق اعلام مهدی نویدادهم، دبیرکل شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش، دانش آموزانی که قصد استفاده از این امتیاز را دارند یک بار می توانند در امتحانات نهایی شرکت کنند و اگر موفق به کسب نمره بهتر در درس موردنظر شدند آن وقت این نمره ترمیم شده به سازمان سنجش فرستاده می شود تا جایگزین نمره قبلی شود. فایده این کار این است که به این ترتیب معدل دانش آموز موردنظر بالا می رود و او می تواند با معدل بهتری در کنکور با بقیه داوطلبان رقابت کند.
البته ما در تماس با دبیرکل شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش این را که از چه زمانی این تصمیم عملی می شود و دانش آموزان متقاضی از چه تاریخی و طی چه فرآیندی می توانند برای شرکت مجدد در امتحانات نهایی ثبت نام کنند، جویا شدیم که در پاسخ ما همه چیز به آینده موکول شد.
مهدی نویدادهم توضیح داد فعلا با این تصمیم شورا راه برای برقراری چنین امتیازی باز شده، اما معاونت متوسطه آموزش و پرورش مکلف به تهیه آیین نامه اجرایی است و این که مشخص کند کم و کیف کار، شرایط امتحان و شیوه انجام امور چگونه خواهد بود.
پس به این ترتیب متقاضیان ترمیم معدل باید اندکی صبر کنند که البته هنوز معلوم نیست این مدت کوتاه است یا بلند. البته از آنجا که ثبت نام برای کنکور سال 95 از پاییز امسال آغاز و امتحانات نهایی دانش آموزان خرداد سال بعد برگزار می شود، می توان پیش بینی کرد امکان ترمیم معدل برای کنکور 96 میسر شود نه برای سال 95، مگر این که آموزش و پرورش سازوکاری را بیندیشد که نمرات ترمیم شده دانش آموزان در کنکور سال بعد اعمال شود و کار به تاخیر نیفتد.
*ترمیم نمره مهم است*سوابق تحصیلی دانش آموزان از زمانی مهم شد که مجلس سال 1386 قانون حذف کنکور را تصویب کرد. طبق این قانون باید تا سال 1390 کنکور به طور کامل حذف می شد که البته این اتفاق هرگز رخ نداد تا آنجا که عده ای برگزاری کنکور سراسری در سال های 91 و 92 را غیرقانونی دانستند.
قانون حذف کنکور اجرا نشد چون از نگاه کارشناسان دو ایراد اساسی داشت؛ اول این که به حذف کنکور برای کارشناسی ارشد و دکتری نیز تاکید داشت و دوم این که مبنای قبولی در دانشگاه را فقط امتحانات استاندارد دوره دبیرستان قرار داده بود.
بنابراین قانون سال 86 بر زمین ماند و انگیزه ای شد برای نمایندگان مجلس در سال 92 که قانون حذف کنکور را بازنگری و اصلاحیه ای بر آن تصویب کنند. طبق قانون جدید، حذف کنکور فقط دوره کارشناسی را شامل شد و سوابق تحصیلی به طور پررنگی در قبولی کنکور سهم گرفت، اما جایگزین صددرصدی کنکور نشد.
به عبارت دیگر قانون سال 92، خواستار حذف کنکور در برخی رشته ها و باقی ماندن کنکور در رشته های پرمتقاضی بود با تاکید بر این که سوابق تحصیلی به تدریج و در عرض پنج سال تا 85 درصد در قبولی داوطلبان نقش داشته باشد.
طبق این قانون تا سال 97 باید سهم سوابق تحصیلی در قبولی داوطلبان حضور در دانشگاه از 25 درصد فعلی به 85 درصد برسد که بدیهی است تا سال 97 سهم سوابق تحصیلی بتدریج رشد می کند و نمره دانش آموزان و در نتیجه معدل امتحانات نهایی سال سوم دبیرستان آنها بسیار مهم است. بنابراین تصمیم تازه شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش را باید به فال نیک گرفت و مصداق امتیازی ویژه برای همه دانش آموزانی دانست که به هر دلیل نتوانسته اند در امتحانات نهایی نمره خوب بگیرند.

منبع: جام جم آنلاین

----------


## Majid-VZ

> سلام
> از اموزش و پرورش شهرمون پرسیدم گفتن که هنوز چیزی نیومده
> 
> اصن یه وضی!
> 
> ناامید شدم


ناامید نباش!!
اگه با شهریوری ها نتونی امتحان بدی با دی ماهی ها (کسایی ک تو دی 94 امتحانات خرداد 94 رو پاس میکنن) میتونی امتحان بدی!
خودمم شاید دی ماه امتحان بدم

----------


## Majid-VZ

> الان منی که نمراتم بالای 18 هس برم امتحان بدم؟؟ البته من کم خوندم که اوناروشدما ولی میترسم همونام نشم! ینی کمتر شه نمرم


هیچ اجباری در امتحان دوباره نیست

----------


## Dj.ALI

اقایون داداشام

من میخوام کل دروس رو دوباره برم امتحان نهایی شرکت کنم؟؟حتی اونی که 19 گرفتم..!!!!میخواستم ببینم میشه یا نه؟؟؟و اینکه اصلا زیر قانونای این قانون چیه؟؟یعنی همه میتونن شرکت کنن تو این طرح حتی اونی که معدلش 19 شده....اگر این امکان رو بدن که همه ی دروس رو بشه دوباره اصلاحش کرد عالیه!!!یعنی بعد از هزار سال دارن یه کار خفن که پشتش دعای خیر براشون داره رو واسه همه فراهم میکنن!!!فقط اینجا یه چیزی هست اینکه دوباره باید همه چیزو تشریحی بخونیم بعد بریم واسه کنکور تستی بخونیم...خدایی من حاضرم یکسال بشینم بخونم فقط واسه نهایی و معدلم که 20 شد یکسال دیگه هم بخونم واسه کنکور!!!!اصلا هر کاری حاضرم بکنم که معدلم درست شه؟؟؟بعد اگه شرکت کردیم نمرممون بدتر شد اون نمره ی بهتر رو در نظر میگیرن!!!!اقا سریع تر به سووالام جواب بدین میخوام برن نهاییا رو شرکت کن مبادا از قافله عقب بمونید رفقام...

----------


## bbehzad

​اگه بخوام سریع جواب بدم برو بشین واسه کنکور بخون 20 درصد بالاتر بزنی این طرح عملی نیستش.

----------


## pouria98

> ​اگه بخوام سریع جواب بدم برو بشین واسه کنکور بخون 20 درصد بالاتر بزنی این طرح عملی نیستش.


نميدونم دليلش چي بود ولي تاثير معدل خودشو تو كنكور 93 خيلي نشون نداد ولي از اون طرف 94 تاثير واقعيش رو نشون داد!
اين 20 درضد بالاتر زدن هم ديگه حرفيه كه عملي نبودنش اثبات شده به همه شما امثال اگه معدلت بالاي 19 بود تو نهايي حتي با درصد هاي 50 و 60 هم تو اختصاصي ها قبول بوديد تو يه رشته مثل پزشكي و دندون و دارو ...

----------


## Aguila Roja

چی شد بالاخره ؟من فقط میخوام دو درس عربی و زبان رو امتحان بدم

----------


## KiaHashemi

> چی شد بالاخره ؟من فقط میخوام دو درس عربی و زبان رو امتحان بدم


فعلا که خبری نیست  ولی تو این خبر یکم بیشتر توضیح دادن 
جام جم آنلاین-معدل دیپلم هم ترمیم می‌شود
که یعنی احتمالا ماله 96 میشه مگر اینکه عجله کنن

----------


## lvloh3en

الان طبقه این طرح یعنی می شه یه سال امتحان نهایی داد و همون سال کنکور داد؟
(یعنی همون نمراتی که اون سال گرفتیم لحاظ بشه!)

----------


## ammir

ولی خب خوبه ها 
میشه دور باطل 
همه میرن درسایی که کم شدن دوباره امتحان میدن ---البته با مثال بگم از 500 هزار تجربی 50 هزارتاشون شاید جدی تلاش کنن فکر کن این 50 هزارتا همه معدلا بالای 19 
خب عملا تاثیر معدل از بین میره دیگه  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (94):   چون همه تو یه رنجن دیگه 
حالا حالا برای رشته های تاپ کنکور حرف اول میزنه

----------


## _marjan_

سلام معدل 18/71 نهایی بنظرتون برای رتبه زیر 1000 نیاز به دیپلم مجدد هست؟

----------


## sardare azmoon

فکر کنم من چند روز پیش به توکلی گفتم یک فکری به حال بچه ها بکنید این قانون رو تصویب کرد  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## bbehzad

سلاماخیرا طرحی به تصویب رسیده است که داوطلبان بتوانند نمرات نهایی خود را ترمیم کنند. یعنی در هر درس که از نمره نهایی راضی نیستند، دوباره امتحان بدهند و در صورت کسب نمره بهتر، آن نمره گذاشته شود.به طور معمول مراحل اجرایی شدن و تایید نهایی برای اینگونه مصوبات، کمی زمانبر است و بعید به نظر میرسد به کنکور 95 اعمال گردد.به هر روی ، انجام چنین کاری برای بهبود نمرات، سطح کلی نمرات را بالاتر از قبل خواهد کرد و نمرات نهایی ، بیش از قبل، ارزش خود را برای سنجش داوطلبان، از دست ميدهند. كماکان، اختلاف اصلی و رقابت شما بر سر آزمون تستی خواهد بود. درس بخوانید و تست بزنید.سروش مویینی گفته تو وبسایتش

----------


## mohammad.sa

سلام.ی سوال دارم.با معدل کتبی 14 امکان پزشکی دولتی که خیلی کمه میدونم.حد اقل پزشکی ازاد امکانش هست؟؟؟میترسم از تراز ک میاد پایین :Y (403): 
فارغ التحصیل هستم.کنکور 94 ی سری مشکلات بزرگ واسم پیش اومد نشد!!!!!
بعد ی سوال دیگه.اگه درسی مثل دینی و ادبیات رو بالای 90بزنم تاثیری داره؟؟؟؟
من روی دینی 100حساب کردم.چون 94 رو 83زدم با یکم خوندن.کلا عمومیام خیلی قویه بجز عربی
ممنون میییییشم

----------


## bbehzad

> سلام.ی سوال دارم.با معدل کتبی 14 امکان پزشکی دولتی که خیلی کمه میدونم.حد اقل پزشکی ازاد امکانش هست؟؟؟میترسم از تراز ک میاد پایین
> فارغ التحصیل هستم.کنکور 94 ی سری مشکلات بزرگ واسم پیش اومد نشد!!!!!
> بعد ی سوال دیگه.اگه درسی مثل دینی و ادبیات رو بالای 90بزنم تاثیری داره؟؟؟؟
> من روی دینی 100حساب کردم.چون 94 رو 83زدم با یکم خوندن.کلا عمومیام خیلی قویه بجز عربی
> ممنون میییییشم


سراسریم احتمالش هست.تو عمومی معارف و ادبیات و تو اختصاصی زیست و شیمی کولاک میکنن.

----------


## mohammad.sa

> سراسریم احتمالش هست.تو عمومی معارف و ادبیات و تو اختصاصی زیست و شیمی کولاک میکنن.


اره.امسال رفیق خودم عمومیا تقریبا همه 50بود.ریاضی32 و فیزیک19   ولی زیست و شیمی70بود  :Yahoo (77): شد700
یکی از مشاورا میگفت این رتبه حرومش با درصدای پایینش.خخخخ

----------


## mohammad.sa

ولی معدلش18.67 بودا

----------


## bbehzad

معدل تاثیر داره ولی کنکور خیلی مهمتره

----------


## ezio auditore77

سلام بچه ها كسي ميدونه امكان اينكه بشه تك درس امتحان نهايي داد وجود داره؟

----------


## idealist

> سلام بچه ها كسي ميدونه امكان اينكه بشه تك درس امتحان نهايي داد وجود داره؟


*دوست عزیز هنوز هیچ ایین نامه ای در این زمینه نوشته نشده پس از این سوالا نپرسید*

----------


## ammir

> سلام.ی سوال دارم.با معدل کتبی 14 امکان پزشکی دولتی که خیلی کمه میدونم.حد اقل پزشکی ازاد امکانش هست؟؟؟میترسم از تراز ک میاد پایین
> فارغ التحصیل هستم.کنکور 94 ی سری مشکلات بزرگ واسم پیش اومد نشد!!!!!
> بعد ی سوال دیگه.اگه درسی مثل دینی و ادبیات رو بالای 90بزنم تاثیری داره؟؟؟؟
> من روی دینی 100حساب کردم.چون 94 رو 83زدم با یکم خوندن.کلا عمومیام خیلی قویه بجز عربی
> ممنون میییییشم


شما میانگین 70 بزن همه درسا رو 
البته نه که مثلا دینی 100 بزنی و ادبیات مثلا بزنی 30 ...همه رو رنج 60-80 بزن حالا هرچی بالاتر بهتر :d
من بهت تضمین پزشکی دولتی میدم 
اکی ؟
البته به حرف اسونه ها !

----------


## T!G3R

> سلام.ی سوال دارم.با معدل کتبی 14 امکان پزشکی دولتی که خیلی کمه میدونم.حد اقل پزشکی ازاد امکانش هست؟؟؟میترسم از تراز ک میاد پایین
> فارغ التحصیل هستم.کنکور 94 ی سری مشکلات بزرگ واسم پیش اومد نشد!!!!!
> بعد ی سوال دیگه.اگه درسی مثل دینی و ادبیات رو بالای 90بزنم تاثیری داره؟؟؟؟
> من روی دینی 100حساب کردم.چون 94 رو 83زدم با یکم خوندن.کلا عمومیام خیلی قویه بجز عربی
> ممنون میییییشم


سلام دوست عزیز
بله میشه به شرط اینکه بتونی درصدای دروس اصلیتو تو کنکور بالا بزنی 
اگه بتونی تو کنکور جبران کنی میتونی پزشکی دولتی حتما قبول میشی
موفق باشی
بای

----------


## mohammad.sa

مرسی دوستان.انشاالله موفق میشیم هممون
به امید خدا

----------


## mohammad.sa

خیلی بهم امید داد حرفتون.تلاشموبیشتر میکنم

----------


## reza4024

دوستان واقعا طرح به کنکور 95 نمیرسه؟؟

----------


## bbehzad

> دوستان واقعا طرح به کنکور 95 نمیرسه؟؟


شما فرض رو بر نرسیدن بزار

----------


## reza4024

> شما فرض رو بر نرسیدن بزار


ممنون دوست عزیز ولی این مسئله واسم حیاتیه

از دوستان کسی از سازمان سنجش نپرسیده؟

----------


## idealist

> ممنون دوست عزیز ولی این مسئله واسم حیاتیه
> 
> از دوستان کسی از سازمان سنجش نپرسیده؟


*این مسئله کوچکترین ارتباطی با سازمان سنجش نداره ، باید از اموزش و پرورش بپرسید. ضمنا هنوز هیچ ایین نامه ای برای این قانون تدوین نشده ، پس بهتره ما فرض رو بر این بزاریم که به کنکور 95 نمیرسه.*

----------


## 7p7

دوستان امروز رفتم و از آموزش و پرورش پرسيدم گفتن امسال برگزار ميشه اونم دي و هر كدوم از نمره ها رو كه خواستين تاثيير ميدن :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Orwell

> دوستان امروز رفتم و از آموزش و پرورش پرسيدم گفتن امسال برگزار ميشه اونم دي و هر كدوم از نمره ها رو كه خواستين تاثيير ميدن


کاش ازشون پرسیده بودین از کجا میدونستن ؟

----------


## reza4024

خیلی مسخرس
خیلی
من وارد سیستم پاسخگویی سازمان سنجش و سایت وزارت آموزش پرورش شدم و درباره اینکه آیا طرح ترمیم به کنکور 95 میرسه یا نه رو پرسیدم
و حالا جوابا رو کپی میکنم واستون

جواب سنجش:
  با سلام   
داوطلب گرامي: براي كسب اطلاعات لازم در اين خصوص به اداره اموزش و پرورش محل سكونت خود مراجعه فرماييد.
  با سپاس   

جواب وزارت آموزش و پرورش:
*سلام شما با مركز سنجش تماس بگيريد. 88846483 - 88846793-88381030 -88381032-88846796*


واقعا خسته نباشن !

----------


## bbehzad

> دوستان امروز رفتم و از آموزش و پرورش پرسيدم گفتن امسال برگزار ميشه اونم دي و هر كدوم از نمره ها رو كه خواستين تاثيير ميدن


قشنگ معلومه از سرش وا کرده

----------


## idealist

> خیلی مسخرس
> خیلی
> من وارد سیستم پاسخگویی سازمان سنجش و سایت وزارت آموزش پرورش شدم و درباره اینکه آیا طرح ترمیم به کنکور 95 میرسه یا نه رو پرسیدم
> و حالا جوابا رو کپی میکنم واستون
> 
> جواب سنجش:
>   با سلام   
> داوطلب گرامي: براي كسب اطلاعات لازم در اين خصوص به اداره اموزش و پرورش محل سكونت خود مراجعه فرماييد.
>   با سپاس   
> ...


*مسخره اینه که شما در مورد مسئله ای که مربوط به اموزش و پرورش هست از سازمان سنجش سوال میکنین. منظور از مرکز سنجش ، "سازمان سنجش " نیست. منظور مرکز سنجش اموزش و پرورش هست.*

----------


## reza4024

> *مسخره اینه که شما در مورد مسئله ای که مربوط به اموزش و  پرورش هست از سازمان سنجش سوال میکنین. منظور از مرکز سنجش ، "سازمان سنجش  " نیست. منظور مرکز سنجش اموزش و پرورش هست.*


مسخره ندونستن نیست مسخره اینه که ادعات میشه  :Yahoo (3): 
در ثانی من برای اطمینان خودم از هر دو پرسیدم و به کسی ربطی نداره

----------


## GHZO7

> قشنگ معلومه از سرش وا کرده


نه جانم از شکم وا کرده :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## 7p7

> قشنگ معلومه از سرش وا کرده


چرا؟
مگه چه سوالي ازش كردم ، ميتونست خيلي راحت بگه ما اطلاعي نداريم و از اين حرفا 
دليلي نداره كه دروع بگه ، شما چقدر فاز منفي ميدين ، آدم بايد واقع بين باشه نه ديگه اينقدر بدبين

----------


## 7p7

يك چهيز ديگه اينكه كسايي كه سالهاي قبل ديپلم گرفتن قطعا تو اين طرح شركت داده نميشن چون تصور كنيد چقدر داوطلب هاي سالهاي قبل ميخوان شركت كنن و اين نياز به حوزه هاي امتحاني زيادي داره و اين امكان پذير نيست اونم تو زماني كه مدرسه ها بازن

----------


## Nahal

> يك چهيز ديگه اينكه كسايي كه سالهاي قبل ديپلم گرفتن قطعا تو اين طرح شركت داده نميشن چون تصور كنيد چقدر داوطلب هاي سالهاي قبل ميخوان شركت كنن و اين نياز به حوزه هاي امتحاني زيادي داره و اين امكان پذير نيست اونم تو زماني كه مدرسه ها بازن


*بر چه اساسی این حرف رو میزنی؟؟؟ اتفاقا مهم کسایی هستن که سالای قبل دیپلم گرفتن و از تاثیر مستقیم سوابق تحصیلی اطلاع نداشتن نه کسایی که تو 2 سال اخیر دیپلم گرفتن و از این موضوع اطلاع داشتن...*

----------


## Blue.sky

> يك چهيز ديگه اينكه كسايي كه سالهاي قبل ديپلم گرفتن قطعا تو اين طرح شركت داده نميشن چون تصور كنيد چقدر داوطلب هاي سالهاي قبل ميخوان شركت كنن و اين نياز به حوزه هاي امتحاني زيادي داره و اين امكان پذير نيست اونم تو زماني كه مدرسه ها بازن




*کاملا برعکس گفته شما !  :


*زرافشان در پاسخ به پرسشی در خصوص مصوبه اخیر شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش ترمیم نمرات امتحانات نهایی دانش آموزان بیان کرد: با قانون حذف کنکور نمرات نهایی دانش آموزان سهم تأثیرگذاری را در ورود به دانشگاه‌ها دارد. ممکن است بخشی از فارغ التحصیلان که در *سالهای گذشته این قانون وجود نداشت* نسبت به نمرات امتحانات نهایی خود حساس نبودند به همین دلیل آموزش و پرورش فرصتی را برای جبران و ترمیم نمرات امتحانات نهایی در اختیار* آنها* قرار داد.

----------


## 7p7

من نگفتم كي مهمتره ، گفتم آموزش و پرورش نميتونه حوزه براي اين همه داوطلب آماده كنه 
وگرنه از خدامه كه فقط اين كار امسال انجام بشه و هر كسي خواست شركت كنه

----------


## golbargsima

من امروز رفتم مدرسه، بهم گفتن این حرفا چیه !!! یکی یه حرفی زده فردا یادش میره !!!!!

----------


## highdreams

> من امروز رفتم مدرسه، بهم گفتن این حرفا چیه !!! یکی یه حرفی زده فردا یادش میره !!!!!


 :Yahoo (75): همچین بیراهم نگفته!!!!هیچی معلوم نیست از این خبر....

----------


## golbargsima

کسی از دوستان خبر جدیدی نگرفته؟

----------


## khaan

بچه ها بیخودی از آموزش پرورش محل سکونتتون چیزی نپرسین. این جوابهایی که بهتون میدن همش بی اساس و برپایه حدسیات هست.
هروقت چیزی رسمی اعلام شد از اخبار بخونین.

----------


## ata.beheshti

> بچه ها بیخودی از آموزش پرورش محل سکونتتون چیزی نپرسین. این جوابهایی که بهتون میدن همش بی اساس و برپایه حدسیات هست.
> هروقت چیزی رسمی اعلام شد از اخبار بخونین.


دقیقا

----------


## sardare azmoon

دیشب خواب توکلی رو دیدم !!!!!!
پرسیدم این قانون برای 95 اعمال میشه یا نه ؟ گفت نه  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76): 
اینقدر بحث معدل کردید من که کنکور ندارم خواب توکلی رو میبینم وای به حال کسانی که کنکور دارن

----------


## Orwell

> دیشب خواب توکلی رو دیدم !!!!!!
> پرسیدم این قانون برای 95 اعمال میشه یا نه ؟ گفت نه 
> اینقدر بحث معدل کردید من که کنکور ندارم خواب توکلی رو میبینم وای به حال کسانی که کنکور دارن


کابوس بوده داداش
-------------------------------------
ولی درکل منم چشمم اب نمیخوره این داستان امسال اجرایی بشه
درنگاه اول خیلی اسون و اجراشدنی بنظر میاد ولی زیرساخت های زیادی رو میطلبه
نمیخوام موج منفی بدم. من خودم واقعا از خدامه اجرایی بشه اخه معدل 16 منه نوعی هم نیاز به ترمیم داره

----------


## shaahin

بچه ها لطفا حتما پیگیر باشید به خصوص از سایت آموزش و پرورش ، یه قسمت ارتباطات مردمی داره چیز خوبیه مثل این که واقعا میبینن نظرات اونجارو، من رفیقم ، داداش بزرگتر فرهنگی داره یه مشکل داشت که میرفت آموزش و پرورش حواله اش میکردن بعد در عین ناامیدی اونجا نظر و شماره گذاشت زنگ زدن بهش پیگیر شدن هماهنگ کردن رفت مشکلش حل شد!!! (میدونم باورش براتون سخته،برای خودم هم سخت بود اوایل!! ولی شده دیگه !!!) باز بهتر از کاری نکردنه ، هرموقع نت وصل میشید یه پیغامی هم اونجا بزارید تا قبل ثبت نام کنکور تکلیف و روشن کنن ، دمتون گرم... :Yahoo (8):

----------

